
A New Way to Nab a Better Seat on the Plane - mshafrir
http://intransit.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/11/17/a-new-way-to-nab-a-better-seat/?partner=rss&emc=rss
======
brk
I travel very frequently and wouldn't pay the $10 monthly asking price for
this.

It's a novel idea, but worth maybe $10/year, not $120/year.

